
Spinzero – A Minimal Jupyter Notebook Theme - neilpanchal
https://github.com/neilpanchal/spinzero-jupyter-theme
======
westurner
+1. The Computer Modern serif fonts look legit. Like LaTeX legit.

Now, if we could make the fonts unscalable and put things in two columns (in
order to require extra scrolling and 36 character wide almost-compiling copy-
and-pasted code samples without syntax highlighting) we'd be almost there!

~~~
fermienrico
I searched for Computer Modern fonts and they're all available here:
[http://canopus.iacp.dvo.ru/~panov/cm-
unicode/](http://canopus.iacp.dvo.ru/~panov/cm-unicode/)

I am surprised why these beauties are not widely adopted on websites and such.
I agree, they just look very disciplined and professional.

I'd hope someday these relics are hosted on Google Fonts.

